# Bento en folie douce sur iPad !



## armenn (4 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous

J'utilise Bento pour gérer des fiches à usage humanitaire.

Installé sur MBA et syncro régulière avec un IPhone 4 sans problème depuis  2 ans.

J'ai voulu effectuer le transfert sur un Ipad ce Week end ( on paye une 3 eme fois Grrrrr )
et la problème! la police est devenue fantaisiste,( une sorte de cursive  ) les photos sont décentrées, et les textes ne rentrent bien sur plus dans les cases.

J'ai effacé et second essai : idem

Y a t'il une astuce ? j'ai manqué un truc ? quelle solution ? si qq1 à déjà rencontré le problème.

Merci...


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Juin 2013)

Tu as essayé de changer le thème de ta base sur l'iPad (petit "i" en haut à droite, changer le thème) ?


----------



## armenn (17 Juin 2013)

Ben , non, pas même pensé !
Et ça marche ! 
plus c'est simple plus je rame ! 
Un grand merci, tout est revenu dans l'ordre.


----------

